
Fluent: a localization system designed to improve how software is translated - buovjaga
http://projectfluent.org/
======
yoz-y
I am confused. I have been clicking around on the page for a few minutes and I
have not yet encountered one example where the text is actually being
localized, just examples in English.

I'd like to see an example on the first page on how would I add a translation
for a language that requires different wording for numbers 2 to 5 for example.

Also, why [0] and then [one] ?

~~~
napsterbr
Most importantly, what this brings over gnu gettext? Afaict, all advertised
features are present on gettext.

~~~
WorldMaker
Their wiki page on the comparison:
[https://github.com/projectfluent/fluent/wiki/Fluent-vs-
gette...](https://github.com/projectfluent/fluent/wiki/Fluent-vs-gettext)

------
rajington
What advantages does your syntax offer over the ICU standard?
[http://userguide.icu-project.org/formatparse/messages](http://userguide.icu-
project.org/formatparse/messages)

------
foobaw
I'd also love to see a translation demo and not English examples. I know there
are tons of outdated programs out there like SDL Trados, but apps like
Smartling or GTT are decently efficient.

It'd be cool to see quantitative data on how much time this could save.

~~~
zbraniecki
My teammate wrote a cool blog post yesterday giving a few examples of what's
becoming possible: [https://www.yetanothertechblog.com/2018/04/05/why-fluent-
mat...](https://www.yetanothertechblog.com/2018/04/05/why-fluent-matters-for-
localization/)

We now have a good core of UI in Firefox migrated to Fluent so you can check
our CAT tool for any of the over 100 languages into which we have it
translated for examples of Fluent.

Here's tagalog -
[https://pontoon.mozilla.org/tl/firefox/browser/browser/prefe...](https://pontoon.mozilla.org/tl/firefox/browser/browser/preferences/preferences.ftl/?string=174860)
:)

